# First Mechanical?



## BDHUNTR (May 24, 2003)

I am writing a small article on broadheads and I am trying to find out info on the first mechanical heads. Were they Puckett's Blood Trailers? 

If anyone has info on early mechanicals, or can tell me a good website to search (I'm not having much luck), I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Toxophilite Phi (Sep 15, 2002)

*not puckett*

No Puckett's were not the first mechanical. I think a Red Bow Company Star Point the first, in 1953.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

You should also remember the Punchcutter, dating before the Bloodtrailer. A 65 gr head with flimsy bladesukey:


----------

